
Initial Rust support for Thrift lands in Thrift mainline - ihsw
https://github.com/apache/thrift/commit/8b96bfbf1eb058d3c378535e90c1e90280224bb4
======
ihsw
Reddit post on the matter:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/5qbhat/announcement_i...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/5qbhat/announcement_initial_rust_support_for_thrift/)

